

Big, Bold Designer PowerPoint Templates for Your Next Pitch - collistaeed
http://workawesome.com/communication/9-big-bold-designer-powerpoint-templates/

======
sabj
These are all nice, but I think the #1 important thing to take away is to
focus on big ideas and high-level concepts and communicate them clearly. If
the slides confuse the viewer or distract them with overly chic typography,
they can't be considered successful.

Ultimately, you have to drill down and ask yourself how you can distill the
essence of what you want to pitch into a very brief yet powerful slide.
Hopefully these slides can help some to do that!

------
sandGorgon
wonder if there are similar templates for LibreOffice ?

I wouldnt mind paying for something like that

